
Netlify lambda functions - flaviocopes
https://flaviocopes.com/netlify-functions/
======
thomasedwards
If you get in much deeper than just a couple of functions, I highly recommend
using Middy. It acts as a ‘sort of’ middleware, which makes it much easier to
write reusable stuff and comes with its own often-used middleware, such as
converting the body from JSON to an object.

[https://github.com/middyjs/middy](https://github.com/middyjs/middy)

We have over 40 functions on our main product and it’s been working really
well.

~~~
moltar
Thank you! Was looking for this.

------
amelius
I feel that the term "lambda function" is being misused lately ...

~~~
asien
Can you give an example of that ?

Generally « Lambda » refers to AWS Lambda , I’ve rarely seen it used another
way.

Others FaaS on the market have their own name ( Azure Functions , GCloud
Functions ...)

According to this article Lambda is what Netlify uses to run functions.

~~~
detaro
_generally_ Lambda in programming languages has been another word for
anonymous functions, and has been for decades, until Amazon decided it'd be
fun to name a product after a general programming concept.

